# Aulani Timeshare Tour



## larryallen (Jan 8, 2013)

Going to Aulani in a couple months. We do not own DVC yet but I am sure my wife will be pushing.   They do timeshare tours there, obviously. Any kind of perks for going on the tour? Any info anybody can provide who has been on one? Good, bad, waste of time, etc...?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 8, 2013)

I haven't been to one at Aulani, but we did one in Orlando.  There, the main offer there was special FastPasses.  Not sure what they do at Aulani, but I suspect it's minimal.

DVC presentations are VERY low pressure.


----------



## scubadiver (Jan 8, 2013)

larryallen said:


> Going to Aulani in a couple months. We do not own DVC yet but I am sure my wife will be pushing.   They do timeshare tours there, obviously. Any kind of perks for going on the tour? Any info anybody can provide who has been on one? Good, bad, waste of time, etc...?



We were on a Disney Cruise to Hawaii in April.  DVC on board made arrangements for us to tour Aulani.  It was a great tour, there were no perks.  This maybe because of the time constraints to get us back onboard before sail away.  This tour was only for current with DVC.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 9, 2013)

We got a $100 gift card to do the tour at Villas at Grand Californian prior to construction.  It's rare, but sometimes you can get something of substance out of a DVC tour.  Definitely worth an inquiry.

H


----------



## frank808 (Jan 9, 2013)

larryallen said:


> Going to Aulani in a couple months. We do not own DVC yet but I am sure my wife will be pushing.   They do timeshare tours there, obviously. Any kind of perks for going on the tour? Any info anybody can provide who has been on one? Good, bad, waste of time, etc...?



No perks besides soft drinks or coffee.  They will watch your little ones while you do the tour.  As someone also said it is very low key.


----------

